# A new nutrient for the flowering cycle.



## Wes (May 18, 2007)

I just had the most phenomenal harvest of my life! Week 3 of flowering I switched to AN&#8217;s super new deluxe basic fert (bloom only)LINK REMOVEDConnoisseur A & B[/URL]. Almost immediately my stalks got thicker, my leaves swelled up, and then the buds started growing and growing.

I cultivate six sinsemilla ladies at a time in a six-bucket ebb and flow system. I managed to get 30 humungous buds from these plants, which just finished drying and I had to go our and find big enough glass jars to cure them.

My daughter dragged me into a candy shop and am I ever glad she did. The large, wide-mouth glass jars that were used to display the candy were perfect for curing my gigantic Connoisseur buds. I found the name of the distributor and bought 30 of them.

REMOVED has polyamino alcohols in it, in addition to the amino chelated micronutrients, such as Boron, Calcium, Cobalt, and Zinc. The alcohols make the cell walls of cannabis more elastic, enabling them to hold more sugars in storage for when the plant needs the extra boost for bud formation.

I cut and dried a tiny bit for a sample and man, did I ever get high! The potency is way above to what I&#8217;m used to. But that wasn&#8217;t all I noticed about the smoke&#8212;the fragrance and the aroma and the taste are superior in every way.

In fact by week 5 my grow room was so full of the smell of the buds that I had to go out and buy an ozone generator to get rid of the odor. Prior to this I&#8217;ve been using a carbon filter, but it wasn&#8217;t enough to remove the unmistakable cannabis odor from the air.

I&#8217;m not complaining, by any means. If you&#8217;re a gourmand of a stoner, you owe it to yourself to try growing with Connoisseur. You might have to pay a premium price, but just as with a Rolls Royce, you get what you pay for.


----------



## allgrownup (May 18, 2007)

So are you Mike Straumeitus, Eugene Yordonov, or Robert Higgins?


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 19, 2007)

Interesting post man. I'm sure you've peaked the interest of some of the members.

Btw, I moved your post from another persons thread and created your own thread from it.

Thanks,

Stoney.


----------



## Growdude (May 19, 2007)

Were you able to compare this grow with the same stain without the new fert?
Week 3 and on really starts to pack on the weight.


----------



## wikkedsun (May 24, 2007)

yea did u grow the same strain prior to using this new nut in week 3?


----------



## ljjr (May 24, 2007)

sounds like a an sales rep!


----------



## honkstafarian (Oct 5, 2009)

if you were a bit strapped for cash, what nutrients from your Vast range would you suggest as a good foundation to build from?  I am currently using sensi grow A+B, and am planning on using sensi bloom A+B with an extra bit of Bud Candy, (isnt that the same as using Sweet Leaf & Carbo Load?) this is my first ever grow, "ov anyting"   I picked the Bud Candy because it has molasses in it and have read good reports on the addition of them on this very website, anyway if you could suggest a better basic combination, id be buzzing, but i cant afford this for one week that for another etc, etc, thanks.
Ps.  Loving the Sensi grow, Ph has never changed and i just add the sensi grow on alternate resevour top ups, to alow for evaporation (because i dont have a meter to test the strenth) is it ok to stick with the non aggressive feeding all the way through the entire grow cycle? (1.8ml/l) 
Pps. Im going to be attempting to clone shortly, and cant seem to get old of Juicy Roots in the UK, any chance of a sample?  shy kids get nowt, lol.


----------

